# entrer à / dans - préposition



## Bert100

Bonjour

est-ce que c'est entrer *dans *la cuisine ou entrer la cuisine?
Je pensais la deuxième car je pense avoir entendu toujours "j'entre la maison...."


bav

Bert


----------



## Oh là là

Je pense qu’on peut entrer _dans _la cuisine, entrer _dans_ la maison, je n’ai jamais entendu _entrer la maison_ : entrer est un verbe intransitif . On va attendre les natifs.


----------



## Maître Capello

Exactement !  (cf. TLFi s.v. _entrer_)


----------



## rocstar

Bonjour!

Entrer dans la cuisine. 

Rocstar


----------



## Bert100

Bonjour

Qu'est-ce qui convient le mieux?

Entrer dans / à une cuisine?

Merci
bav
Bert


----------



## geostan

entrer *dans* une cuisine.


----------



## Chimel

Lorsqu'il s'agit d'un déplacement physique, c'est presque toujours "entrer dans".

"Entrer à" exprime l'idée qu'on rejoint une organisation, une institution...: entrer à l'Académie française: 
Il est entré dans l'université (dans le bâtiment, mais il n'est peut-être pas universitaire) - Il est entré à l'université (il s'y est inscrit mais il n'y est peut-être pas physiquement en ce moment).

Donc, avec la cuisine, on pourrait éventuellement imaginer un cas très spécifique: "Il est entré à la cuisine de Paul Bocuse" (il a rejoint son équipe), mais c'est un peu tiré par les cheveux...


----------



## KennyHun

Et en parlant du drame qui s'est déroulé vendredi, diriez-vous que la police est entrée au Bataclan ou dans le Bataclan ? On entre dans les toilettes, non et pas aux toilettes ? Mais pour un nom propre comme le Bataclan les règles pourraient différer.


----------



## Chimel

Je pense que la plupart des médias ont dit qu'elle a pénétré dans le Bataclan (_entrer_ fait un peu trop amical, trop "soft"), mais sinon ce serait pour moi _entrer dans le Bataclan_.


----------



## Maître Capello

Avec le verbe _entrer_, je dirais plutôt _au_ pour ma part :

_La police est entrée au Bataclan_.


----------



## Chimel

Ah bon. Nous n'avons pas le même ressenti alors... Avec _au_, j'entends comme en arrière-fond _est entré au Panthéon_: une sorte d'entrée symbolique, qui n'a pas la même réalité concrète que _entrer dans_. Mais c'est peut-être personnel.


----------



## KennyHun

Question similaire, je suppose que la réponse serait la même : entrés dans le Hilton / au Hilton (au sens propre) ?


----------



## Logospreference-1

Si nous disons _entrer au Hilton_, le Hilton désigne soit notre nouvel employeur, soit le lieu, l'endroit, le bâtiment où l'on rentre, où l'on accomplit l'action d'entrer. C'est cette dernière signification qui nous intéresse, en concurrence avec _entrer dans le Hilton_, qui signifie directement _entrer à l'intérieur du Hilton_. Dans les deux cas on entre ou l'on rentre, peu importe, mais soit on a en tête l'idée d'entrer, auquel cas _on entre au Hilton_, soit on a en tête l'idée d'aller à l'intérieur du Hilton, auquel cas _on entre dans le Hilton_.

Dans le cas de la police intervenant au Bataclan, si je réfléchis j'hésite, mais je viens bien de dire _intervenir au Bataclan_, alors que j'aurais pu dire _intervenir dans le Bataclan_. Même analyse qu'avec _entrer_, mais on comprend peut-être mieux la différence, selon qu'on prime l'intervention - au Bataclan - ou le fait qu'elle ait lieu à l'intérieur des locaux - dans le Bataclan.

_Au Bataclan :_ la destination de l'action d'entrer est le Bataclan en tant que tel.
_Dans le Bataclan :_ la destination de l'action d'entrer est l'intérieur du Bataclan.


----------



## KennyHun

Merci, je me disais aussi qu'à l'image de "il est entré au Figaro (en tant que rédacteur)", on dirait entrer au Hilton au deuxième degré en quelque sorte, mais j'ignorais si à pouvait concurrencer dans au sens plus "propre". Je te remercie donc de tes lumières, @Logospreference-1.


----------



## JClaudeK

Dans une description (par exemple), je dirais sans hésitation (la phrase est de moi):
Après un moment d'hésitation, l'homme entre/ est entré dans le Hilton/ dans l'hôtel et se dirige/ s'est dirigé vers .....


----------



## KennyHun

J'ai lu une description de film hier où il était question de quelqu'un qui était entré dans la police (il avait commencé à travailler comme policier). N'aurait-ce pas été mieux d'écrire entré à la police ? Voir le commentaire #7 de Chimel. Les deux options se valent-elles ?


----------



## Logospreference-1

Avec _entrer à_ il y sans doute une idée d'y être admis, et avec _entrer dans_ une idée d'appartenance : _entrer dans la police, dans la marine, dans l'armée._


----------



## Chimel

D'accord avec Logos. Je ne renie pas mon commentaire de 2010 (comme le temps passe... ), mais effectivement _entrer dans la police (l'armée...)_ se dit aussi. Je ne sais pas trop pourquoi, car même si on voulait exprimer une idée d'appartenance, on ne dirait pas _entrer dans l'Académie française, dans l'université, dans la télévision belge..._


----------



## Logospreference-1

Oui, il manque sans doute encore quelque chose, car avec _les chemins de fer_ par exemple je ne sais pas choisir entre _entrer aux_ et _entrer dans_, alors que l'idée d'appartenance me semble exclue. Dans _entrer dans l'aviation_ ou _dans l'édition_, où cette fois je n'hésite pas à choisir _dans_, l'idée d'appartenance semble également exclue. Je vois encore ce parallèle entre _entrer dans / à_ et entre _faire carrière dans / à_,  qui a l'air de se vérifier, alors qu'avec _faire carrière_ l'idée d'admission autant que celle d'appartenance semblent exclues.

Dans le cas de l'aviation et de l'édition, c'est l'idée du secteur d'activité qu'on retiendrait aussi bien avec _entrer_ qu'avec _faire carrière_, mais elle ne convient pas à l'armée ou à la police, où je préfère en rester à l'idée d'appartenance.


----------



## Maître Capello

Logospreference-1 said:


> Avec _entrer à_ il y sans doute une idée d'y être admis, et avec _entrer dans_ une idée d'appartenance : _entrer dans la police, dans la marine, dans l'armée._


D'accord avec les exemples, mais non avec l'idée d'opposition entre admission et appartenance. Autre exemple : _entrer dans les ordres_, mais : _entrer au couvent_.


----------



## KennyHun

> D'accord avec les exemples, mais non avec l'idée d'opposition entre admission et appartenance. Autre exemple : _entrer dans les ordres_, mais : _entrer au couvent_.


Mais ne serait-ce pas parce que "aux ordres" a déjà un sens établi (être aux ordres de qqn) donc pouvant prêter à confusion dans le contexte de certaines phrases, en plus d'être plutôt abstrait par rapport à un couvent que je prendrais ici dans un sens métonymique, avec l'association de l'édifice à celles qui l'habitent ?


----------



## janpol

N'oublions pas que, dans certains cas, on n'utilise ni l'un ni l'autre : on préfère "chez" :
il est entré / a fait carrière / chez Renault / Microsoft / Word reference / Ford


----------



## Logospreference-1

Ou _chez les jésuites, chez les bénédictins, etc._
Dans _entrer dans les ordres _je pense à une idée d'appartenance, mais il est en effet plus difficile d'expliquer pourquoi _entrer au couvent _ mais_ entrer dans un monastère_, alors qu'on dit aussi bien _entrer au couvent untel _qu'_au monastère untel. _Tout ce que je peux proposer comme explication, c'est qu'_entrer au couvent _est une expression générale, quel que soit le type de couvent et le genre de vie monastique_, _alors qu'_entrer dans un monastère _considérerait simplement le monastère comme un type de bâtiment religieux.


----------



## Cataline

Bonjour à toutes et à tous
Je voudrais vous poser une question. Ma fille est enceinte. Question: Elle est entrée dans la semaine quarante / en la semaine quarante ou à la semaine quarante de gestation?
Merci d'avance


----------



## Maître Capello

J'utiliserais la préposition _dans_ : _Elle est entrée *dans* sa quarantième semaine de grossesse._

Mais en fait, je dirais plutôt : _Elle en est *à* sa quarantième semaine de grossesse_.


----------



## Cataline

Merci beaucoup Maître Capello!!


----------

